# Eco-Solvent Conversion of Inkjet Printers (Epson L100/L200 series) Philippines



## joedpogi123 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi guys, I am interested in making my small format eco solvent printer using Epson L100 series (L100,L110,L120) printers, this printers are manufactured with a built in CISS and for sure has a durable print head, I have read many threads about converting epson printers to work with eco solvent inks but doesn't give any definitive advise. I just thought that new printers are more adaptable with these kind of inks than there old predecessors, and if the issue is preheating the vinyl or the material to be printed maybe retrofitting a hair blower under the media can be easily installed. So the real trick is to search a real eco solvent ink that is more friendly to the other parts like the hoses and tanks. what are your thoughts?


----------



## LLfashionhouse (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Epson Artisan can that be converted to use solvent ink?


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,
I have just ordered and started to convert an artisan to Eco solvent.

How did you go with your conversion.


----------



## faareast (Apr 11, 2015)

hi, im from malaysia.. there are few people that selling the converted L1300 using eco solvent.. last day i have a successful print on vinyl.. but they dont want to disclose the conversion method.. 

all i knew is the tube is replaced, and using heater (hair blower)

their selling price is MYR5000 and original stock of epson L1300 is MYR1400


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I started converting my Epson WF 1100
few problems so far.. Regular (damper) ink cartridge leaked after 5 hrs of eco ink filled, also Ciss tank in not eco solvent friendly, Ciss ink tubes not solvent friendly as well started to soften after 3 hrs of ink filled. I seams the ink head and the manifold and pump system was the only thing withstood the eco solvent ink. 

I have now bought (8 lines)new solvent resistant ink tubes on Ebay, I will only need 5 lines out of it, also decided to make my own ink tank for use of bulk ink. It seam the only problem to complete the job is solving the ink cartridge issue. If anyone have any idea how to overcome that issue please let me know...


----------

